# Guess that mouse trap is gone



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Found out we have mice a couple weeks ago. Set traps. The first morning I came home to find one totally missing. We figured we would find the trap eventually. Just today I started smelling that unmistakable dead mouse stench. It appears to be coming from under the kitchen cabinets. Gag! Why couldn't it have been under the stove or fridge???? I don't want to rip out the cabinets to find a single dead mouse and the attached trap. And the weather is too cold to leave the windows open!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I drill a hole near the back corner of the traps and attach a piece of twine or wire to tie it to a solid or heavy object.

I was losing too many traps in the barn before I started doing that


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never lost one before. Great idea. I'll have to fix the remaining traps so they can't be drug off.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is another rodent fighting tip. If you use poison, sometimes rats will run off with your poison. They will hide it. The larger blocks of rat poison have a hole in the center. You can run wire through the hole and secure it to something rigid. Or if it is in a large poison bait station, you can use rigid wire and run it through several blocks of poison, and if the wire is rigid enough, they won't be able to get the bait out one feeder, and will be forced to eat it rather than hiding it.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

You can lift the cabinet floor after removing any nails or screws. If it's glued in, I would cut it out with a circular or jig saw, find and remove the deceased, and fabricate a new cab floor. 
I did a few of these after drain leaks in apt. bldgs.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

We had a big mouse issue this year, too. Somehow, they would run off with STICKY traps. How on EARTH??? I mean, they get gooed down by their feet! How do they RUN OFF with the traps???
We resorted to poison, which I hate, but has seemed to do the job. I think it got the squirrel in the attic finally, too. I was about ready to climb up into that nasty crawl space and strangle it myself, some nights.
Attaching the traps is an awesome idea. That's what you would do if trapping wildlife, too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cabinet floor is glued in and made of pressed particle board. Once it's cut there would be no good way to put it back together. We've already run into that with another cabinet. These were the cheapest you could get back when the house was built. Back when sawdust board was the number one choice for furniture and cabinets.

It might be behind the cabinet or between it and the next one. (smelled it in the bathroom this morning) There is a huge gap between the 2 cabinets. I'll be looking in there later today. Well, not looking. I'll hook up the shop vac and see what that pulls out.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I still get a sick stomach thinking about the rat that got trapped in our kitchen wall. It was in the part of the wall directly behind the sink's plumbing. No good way to cut it out without putting in new cabinet and sink and plumbing. So we suffered through it for a year. It took that long for the smell to calm down to a minor nuisance with the kitchen window wide open. Good thing we heated with wood as we'd never have afforded the electric bill on that. 

Hope you quickly find the carcass and can remove it.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I take all my traps and screw them to a 16-20 piece of scrap 1X3. This keeps the mouse from dragging it away. I feel it also makes the trap more effective in catching the mouse as it gives the mouse something to push or pull against when they are taking the bait. Oh and it helps slide the trap underneath things without setting it off on your finger!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Does your cabinets have a kick plate that you can remove?

Mine are cheap cabinets and we removed the kick plate and found almost 20 lbs of dog food underneath the cabinets due to a mouse we did not know we had. 
Glue trap got the mouse. 
We no longer leave dog food out


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only way to remove the kick plate is to tear the cabinets apart. 

I'm not smelling it today. Not because I got used to it. I was gone most of yesterday afternoon and didn't smell it when I came back in. Didn't smell it this morning after being outside hanging laundry either.


----------

